

(Opinion)Android device is owned by Google Services and I don't like it anymore - tdkl
http://pastebin.com/Jd0AAGsG

======
richbradshaw
So, the gist of this is that you use a product where you don't like any of the
key features (Now, Play Music more recently Fit and Offline Youtube are the
only things I use apart from Phone Calls - they are literally why I have an
Android device), but then are annoyed that those headline features run without
asking?

Even though they use negligible resources etc?

It's hard to understand this point of view - if you don't like Android, use a
different OS? If you do like Android, but not the main features, just use a
ROM with these disabled…

~~~
tdkl
>So, the gist of this is that you use a product where you don't like any of
the key features

No, perhaps you got the wrong idea. The gist is that Google Services are
running despite of opt-out (Google Now), being geographically unavailable
(Music Key) or being installed (Fit).

>they are literally why I have an Android device

You could have an Android device for myriad of reasons. But why bother with
the option for opt out then if the services will run disregarding that ?
Imagine a desktop OS running all kinds of services and software disregarding
you use them or not. Would that be a good practice ?

>Even though they use negligible resources etc

This is debatable, but most of technical Android users will share their
observations with Google Services running havoc from time to time using
battery with funny wake locks, a quick search on-line can bring this to the
table.

>It's hard to understand this point of view - if you don't like Android, use a
different OS

I like Android, as I've mentioned being an user for 5 years. What I lately
stopped liking is that Google Service are using more and more resources - even
if I don't use certain parts of it. Call it sloppy coding or product decision,
it's bad. I cannot take their Android app development tips about performance
and being a good citizen on the platform seriously, if they don't care about
it in their own products. Same goes for design guidelines, but that's another
topic.

>just use a ROM with these disabled

That was also addressed. Why give a company incentive for sloppy coding, by
having to waste own time on the own device for something that wasn't on there
at the time of purchase ? Even if you dive in the disabling of Services, it
cause problems in the future (Services update automatically) and I'm left with
broken support in apps.

Google Services were introduced as a good fix for update issues, but they need
to behave responsibly with this kind of power.

